# Samples not downloading



## matilda314 (May 20, 2010)

Has anyone had a problem wit h samples not downloading properly to their Fire?  In the last couple of days, I've had 3 of 5 samples come through with just the title page and then another page with just the boo title, no other content. They've downloaded fine to my K3. I'm away from home and using a couple other Internet connections, but its happening from them all.


----------



## legalbs2 (May 27, 2009)

I have not tried downloading samples as yet to my Fire.  I will do that today and let you know.  I usually download all the samples to my iPhone, since it is a 3G device and not WiFi.


----------



## matilda314 (May 20, 2010)

I've downloaded 50+ since I've had my Fire. This is the first I've had an issue. I was thinking maybe the Internet connections I was using were somehow blocking something,  but I used the same connection for the K3 and had no issues.


----------



## legalbs2 (May 27, 2009)

I just ordered a sample of "One for the Money" from my Mac then turned on the WiFi on my Fire and it was downloaded instantly.  I then turned off my WiFi and have 202 pages in the sample.  So, guess there is no problem; however, I don't usually go to the Store from my Fire to get a book.  I will have to try that too.


----------



## legalbs2 (May 27, 2009)

matilda314 said:


> I've downloaded 50+ since I've had my Fire. This is the first I've had an issue. I was thinking maybe the Internet connections I was using were somehow blocking something, but I used the same connection for the K3 and had no issues.


There might have been just too much WiFi traffic that time. Don't you just love the Fire!!!! I do.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

matilda314 said:


> Has anyone had a problem wit h samples not downloading properly to their Fire? In the last couple of days, I've had 3 of 5 samples come through with just the title page and then another page with just the boo title, no other content. They've downloaded fine to my K3. I'm away from home and using a couple other Internet connections, but its happening from them all.


Which samples, I'll try them on my Fire....

Betsy


----------



## matilda314 (May 20, 2010)

The latest one is Eye of the World by Robert Jordan. Thanks!!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Just got it Matilda.  It showed up right away as queued.  And then pretty quickly downloaded -- there were a few things in line, it turns out, which is why it didn't come immediately.  But it did within a few seconds of taping the 'sync'.  It appears to have all 913 locations of the sample, which is well into Chapter 3.


----------



## matilda314 (May 20, 2010)

Just reztarted and tried again. Still no good. I'm going to wait until I get home on Saturday, try again and if I'm still having an issue I'll call customer service.
Thank you


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I did also try it on my Fire, matilda, and got the entire sample.

Betsy


----------



## matilda314 (May 20, 2010)

Well, after several rounds with Kindle customer service, the solution apparently is to do a factory reset. I'm assured this will fix the problem. I am going to do so shortly after making sure I have a record of the (working) samples etc that aren't backed up before doing the reset.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Let us know, matilda!

Betsy


----------



## matilda314 (May 20, 2010)

Problem seems to be fixed.  I just re-downloaded the very basics of what I had on it, until I'm sure it works properly for a period of time.  And they were kind enough to issue me a $10 credit for my inconvenience, so I got a book I've been dying to have for quite some time now.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Yay!  Thanks fir letting us know.  What book did you get, if you don't mind saying?


Betsy


----------



## matilda314 (May 20, 2010)

A Grain of Sand, Nature's Secret Wonder


----------

